# Got a real job!



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Finally landed a real, and decent, job. I start Monday! I'll keep my account though for those storm surges. I will miss having the back seat of my new car torn up for bottom dollar. Peace y'all and best of luck getting out of this diminishing 'gig.'


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Finally landed a real, and decent, job. I start Monday! I'll keep my account though for those storm surges. I will miss having the back seat of my new car torn up for bottom dollar. Peace y'all and best of luck getting out of this diminishing 'gig.'


Great news! Congratulations, and good luck to you as well!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Another one set free!


----------

